# How Many Cars Does the Auto Train Hold?



## rmgreenesq (May 26, 2007)

Anybody know how many cars the Auto Train holds? Honest, my mother in law wants to know.

Rick


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2007)

There is no easy answer to that question, since it depends on just how many auto carriers they put on a given train. Each carrier hold 8 cars or SUV/Vans and there are 80 of them. So if we were to assume that during a peak period Amtrak held back none for spares, and all repairs/inspections were cancelled, then conceivably Amtrak could put 40 carriers on each of the 2 trainsets that are required to service the AT's schedule.

That of course would make for a monster train, with over 55 cars in total when one adds in sleepers, coaches, diners, and cafes. I don't believe that CSX would appreciate Amtrak operating such a long train, but I'm not sure just how long a train Amtrak can get away with in this case.

More likely they probably put closer to 20 to 25 carriers, depending on demand, which would mean 160 to 200 possible autos on any given run. But again, I don't think that Amtrak has a standard fixed length for this train. I think that depending on demand, carriers are added or subtracted as needed.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (May 27, 2007)

Except for the wear and tear on the rails, it shouldn't really make much difference to CSX how many cars are on Auto-Train, I would think, since it's still not nearly as long as a long freight - it would be what - perhaps 220-260 axles? Assuming they put the appropriate amount of power on it I would think it would still accelerate faster than a freight, and it has no intermediate stops except for crew change and fuel, just like a freight.....


----------



## seern (May 27, 2007)

I just happened to awake and listening to the scanned this morning as 52 came north. I heard a detector call 164 axles.


----------



## AlanB (May 27, 2007)

seern said:


> I just happened to awake and listening to the scanned this morning as 52 came north. I heard a detector call 164 axles.


Assuming two locos, that would indicate 39 cars were on that train. At this time of the year, figure 1 Trans/dorm, 5 sleepers, 2 dinners, 2 lounge cars, and probably 5 or 6 coaches, that would leave 24 or 25 car carriers. With 8 autos per carrier, that would be around 200 autos.


----------



## rmgreenesq (May 28, 2007)

AlanB said:


> seern said:
> 
> 
> > I just happened to awake and listening to the scanned this morning as 52 came north. I heard a detector call 164 axles.
> ...


Thanks for the translation Alan!

With two dining cars and two lounge cars, do they separate the sleeper passnegers from the coach passengers? Do the sleeper pax have their own dining car and lounge car?

Five sleepers might explain why the sleeper rates are so cheap on the Auto Train. They have so many of them to sell.

Rick


----------



## AlanB (May 28, 2007)

rmgreenesq said:


> With two dining cars and two lounge cars, do they separate the sleeper passnegers from the coach passengers? Do the sleeper pax have their own dining car and lounge car?


Yes, sleeper pax use one diner and one lounge car, while the coach pax use the others. And typically the meals in the sleeper dining car are of slightly better quality by comparison to the coach diner. For example, coach pax might get a strip steak, while sleeper pax might get Filet Mignon medalions.



rmgreenesq said:


> Five sleepers might explain why the sleeper rates are so cheap on the Auto Train. They have so many of them to sell.


Trust me, they don't run many with empty rooms. And there are times that they put on six sleepers. And despite that, if you wait till the last few weeks before departure to book, you'll still spend some decent coin to get a room.

One other interesting tidbit to note is that the AT runs with a few regular sleeping cars, as well as a few special sleeping cars. Special in the sense that the upstairs does not have any roomettes, instead there are 10 bedrooms.


----------



## MrFSS (May 28, 2007)

AlanB said:


> One other interesting tidbit to note is that the AT runs with a few regular sleeping cars, as well as a few special sleeping cars. Special in the sense that the upstairs does not have any roomettes, instead there are 10 bedrooms.


Do all the bedrooms sit on the same side of the car? Wouldn't the car lean a little to that side with all the people only on one side of the car. :lol:


----------



## seern (May 28, 2007)

AlanB is right, Auto Train has the only all Deluxe bedroom cars in Amtrak. If memory serves there are 2 per train set with a spare.

No MrFSS, they are all on the same side and the car won't lean.


----------



## AlanB (May 28, 2007)

seern said:


> AlanB is right, Auto Train has the only all Deluxe bedroom cars in Amtrak. If memory serves there are 2 per train set with a spare.
> No MrFSS, they are all on the same side and the car won't lean.


I've seen consists with 3 Deluxe Sleepers as they are called even to this day, despite the name change from Deluxe Bedroom to just Bedroom for the accomodation type.

There are actually six of them, #32500 Palm Bay, #32501 Palm Beach, #32502 W. Graham Claytor, Jr., #32503 A. Phillip Randolph, #32504 Palm Harbor, #32505 Palm Springs. The Palm Beach however was badly wrecked in the Auto Train derailment back in April 2002 and is not in service at this time. I've never heard anything official, but the un-official word is that it is beyond repair. I'm not sure if Amtrak is using it for parts or if they are still dealing with insurance and accident issues, since the car has not been scrapped. It is not however listed on the active roster.

The Claytor and the Randolph were also damaged in that same derailment, which of course is one time for sure that there were three on the same train, but have since been fixed and returned to service.

Also damaged in that same wreck were regular Superliner II sleepers #32074 Colorado (back in service), #32084 Kansas (back in service), #32090 Michigan (back in service as of 12/03), 32100 New York (scrapped).

And yes, the bedrooms are all on the same side.


----------

